# Anyone seen this guy before? (Falling Down movie ref.)



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've seen this guy 3 times now in about 4yrs. First two times was at No Frills by Aquapets/Pafici Mall. Last time was at Shops & Steeles while I was getting some petrol earlier today.

This guy took the scene from the movie Falling Down (a hilarious noir humor film) where DFENSE was walking in the park. This guy was asking for change because his car broke down. Almost line for line was used.

I gave him a bus ticket the first time I saw him.

Second time I saw him I remembered his car being broken down and asked what happened last time. Can't remember the answer given on that. Offered to call a tow truck for him but he declined. I just kept on moving.

When I saw him today I pretty much pulled a Falling Down counter line which the guy seemed to surprised to get. I asked him where his car was and he said it was far away. Asked if he had his drivers licence and he said he didn't have one. Asked why he's driving without a licence and he asked if I was a cop. 

Just saying if you see the guy he likely does not have a broken car. Youtube video of the scene if you've not seen it before.

Edit: will get video shortly..

Found it..


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it's pretty hard for someone to get stranded with a broken car and no way to arrange payment for a tow truck, and no way of calling someone for help. Phones are no longer wired into walls, and we've invented things like credit cards and debit. If you really had a broken car I think you'd be asking if someone had a cell phone, not money. This scam is outdated.


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

I think i've seen the same guy, except I've seen him twice, once at sheppard and warden, and the other at sheppard and kennedy, both times at a gas station. Same excuse, car broke down, no money for gas, asked if I could spare some change. The first time I said no and he walked off the ask someone else. The second time just a few months ago, at petro canada on sheppard and kennedy i was in a rush to get home and just completely ignored him. Got back in the car and he decided to tap on the passenger side window of my new audi with a toonie, so I got out and chase him off with the petro canada window wiper thing LOL.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol! good for you G i really hate these guys a lot... its different people all the time for me but its always the same stupid story. one guy just outside the store here shoved his bloody finger in my face which had some bone showing and said he needed some money to go to the hospital..... he looked like he had gotten into it with someone. i got angry and gave him 50 cents, it was all i had. then he went off down the strip and started a fight with what seemed to be one of his friends.

people peddle for change all the time outside the no frills by my sisters work too. I chewed out one guy for coming up behind me at night to ask for change. like thats a smart idea really... :/


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

I've only had these 2 instances for now, and coincidently, they were with the same person at 2 different gas stations. They do get quite annoying when you say no though...so many idiots these days...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Met a lot of them in highway exit, parking lot and in the street

I think I am the easiest person that you can swindle money out of me


The first thing I say is, cut the crap, and then I flash out a $5 bill or whatever change I have, they take it and done!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The homeless guys around here I see all the time - there's the three guys that hang out in Dundas station on the West side just down teh stairs from the LCBO, there's wavyhands (she waves her hands in front of her face every few steps) and crazy lady (she walks down the street screaming at things and thrusting her left arm out every few steps - they're all pretty harmless. There's also a native guy who paints neat pictures on cardboard I see here and there up and down Yonge who I've often considered buying a painting from.

Never really saw homeless people hanging out in Scarberia till like 2 years ago - now there seems to be more panhandlers and the like out there. And they're a lot more persistent and agressive than the ones downtown.


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree, theres been alot more panhandlers these days. It's not that much of a deal when its just me, but when my family's in the car while im at the pump or inside the station, then it just gets me tense. Now I make them lock the car doors at all times, no exceptions.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh you know what thou.. I have nothing against those who are actually selling arts or bands on the street. At least they are doing something. I know its hard to be on the street but half of the people out here -could- do something to make life better..

And those who actually have mental health issues or disabilities. But if you are some pretty ok dressed person who is just looking for some free cash that drives me insane.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Yikes! Glad I don't have to put up with this sort of stuff. Gotta love the burbs!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Met a lot of them in highway exit, parking lot and in the street
> 
> I think I am the easiest person that you can swindle money out of me
> 
> The first thing I say is, cut the crap, and then I flash out a $5 bill or whatever change I have, they take it and done!


Hey man! Got some spare change?? LOL 

hmmmm....lets try this again. LOL

I hate going downtown for that reason, just seems like there are sooo many people begging for money! Seems like there are very few that are genuinely in need and can't do it for themselves.

Unfortunately after working at a temp agency in Etobicoke, I realized that there are sooo many people who just knew how to work the system and were plain out lazy!!! It wasn't always the easiest work but it was work and you could get paid for it! They would show up in the morning and we would do our best to get all of them work for the day. Then they would come back after work and we would give them a cheque. We actually had a machine, like an ATM that would pay them out right there if they wanted it!! That most of them did! It was unreal how many of them just knew how to work the system. Exactly how many hours till E.I. kicked back in. I mean some of them really needed help and were happy to work but those sometimes seems few and far between. I don't think I can ever count how many people I had to fire for continually messing up. Those that did want to work, we would do our best to find them steady work, something that maybe they could even turn into a full time job. There were some days where it seemed like very few of them genuinely deserved those jobs. I always tried to help you out but it seemed like there were a lot that didn't want to help them selves out. Sorry for the long rant!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just curious Tbird... 

Do you own a bar in downtown? Hiring any part time? I need some extra cash for some expensive fish!

 

and aqua..

Falling Down is a GREAT MOVIE!!!


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Oohh you know what thou.. I have nothing against those who are actually selling arts or bands on the street. At least they are doing something. I know its hard to be on the street but half of the people out here -could- do something to make life better..
> 
> And those who actually have mental health issues or disabilities. But if you are some pretty ok dressed person who is just looking for some free cash that drives me insane.


I guess I'm okay with it too, until you give me idiotic excuses which are obviously fake and start tapping on my car that is...


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Just curious Tbird...
> 
> Do you own a bar in downtown? Hiring any part time? I need some extra cash for some expensive fish!
> 
> ...


No sorry don't own a bar downtown. LOL I wish!! I have worked at the same bar in Mississauga as security for like ten years. Older crowd, not a bad atmosphere. Although I'm at one of the newer locations which is MUCH younger!!  Tends to be more issues, but I guess a good stress relief after a long week at the F/T job! LOL. We are always looking for security if you are interested, just PM me.

Yes that was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its not that I am not empathetic towards people on the street, I am and I have given more times than I can remember. However, I see nothing wrong with giving fellow members a heads up on this type of panhandling tactic by use of manipulation. On at least 10 occasions I have been approached with the exact same lines (car broke down, out of gas etc) and I basically fell for the story once and gave the guy some $$ only to find out later (as I was approached again by the same guy with the same story) that he used my kindness and scammed me. 
Being poor, desperate or whatever does not make it acceptable to be a crook or a scam artist. There are other avenues available rather than scamming people day after day at the gas station.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

you know, on average they make $60-80 a day doing nothing but trick people


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

Havent you ever seen this on the news? Sometimes you make more than you get paid in a minimum wage job per day, so now theres tons of people who COULD get a job, decide not to because they can make more by panhandling. Im not about to be giving someone like that my own hard earned money.


----------

